# imac et canon mp220



## deqkiller (11 Novembre 2010)

bonjour, 

depuis quelques temps, je n'arrive plus à imprimer. Lors de chaque impression, le message d'erreur suivant apparait : 

Numéro d'erreur : 306 Une erreur de communication s'est produite. Vérifiez que l'imprimante est branchée, sous tension et correctement connectée à l'ordinateur. Essayez ensuite de relancer l'impression.

j'ai bien vérifié les connections, l'imprimante fonctionne normale sur un EEEPC que je possède et par dépit, j'ai même réinstaller OSX (réinstallation sans formater le disque dur et en archivant l'ancien système), mais rien n'y fait.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire 

Merci


----------



## cherryblue (11 Novembre 2010)

bizarre de réinstaller OSX pour un problème d'imprimante (perte de temps complètement inutile!)
as-tu essayé de mettre à jour les pilotes depuis le site Canon ?


----------



## boninmi (12 Novembre 2010)

Oui, avant de réinstaller OSX, ce qui est extrêmement rarement utile, essayer les choses simples.

Le message concerne une erreur de communication. Si l'imprimante fonctionne sur un PC avec le même câble, a priori le câble n'est pas en cause. Si ce n'était pas le même câble, vérifier avec un autre câble. Cela peut venir de la prise USB. Essaie avec une autre prise USB de ton iMac.

Ensuite, tu peux essayer de réinitialiser l'imprimante (connectée et sous tension) dans

Préférences Système -> Imprimantes -> Clic droit (ou ctrl clic) sur l'imprimante -> Réinitialiser le système d'impression

Vérifier également dans les informations système:

A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'info -> Matériel -> USB

que ton imprimante (connectée et sous tension) apparaît.

Si tu n'as rien obtenu par ces moyens:

- supprime l'imprimante dans Préférences Système (bouton "-")
- réinstalle le pilote correspondant à ton système (toujours Léopard ?)
- réajoute l'imprimante dans Préférences Système (bouton "+")


----------

